
An American iPhone In Paris - obilgic
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/13/an-american-iphone-in-paris/
======
Yaggo
> The coverage was so good, in fact, that the iPhone worked on the subway in
> Paris. Yes, I could both place calls and surf the web while underground.

So, you can't do that everywhere? (I'm currently tethering in a subway in
Helsinki. Okay, have to admit, the coverage isn't perfect and our subway
"network" must be shortest in the world.)

